# If only I could,(RIP)miss you so much Puddy Pop



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone else want to share a picture of their dog your wishing you could hug right now?


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

What a sweet wise face he had, so beautiful! 

I am so sorry for your loss, I am grateful that you both had each other.

Rest in peace Puddy Pop aw:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Taz & Ginger sit together in my entertainment cabinet. I would love to give them both a hug. They are well missed


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I lost photos in our flood, both traditional pictures as well as a Mac computer that was packed with digital photos. Right now, this is all I have of so many dogs from the past--my precious Sarah. Many, many others who live now in my memory.

I have hopes of the IT department at my former workplace being able to pull files from my damaged Mac, but we don't know for sure.

Susan


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

I had a really melancholy day thinking of my first pup, Jake--a wonderful Rhodesian Ridgeback. Mike, our GSD that we inherited from my sister, was only 7 when he passed this past summer and my nephew (5 years old) misses him terribly. I will tell you, my new pup, Leo, leaned in snuggled for a first time...Jake's buddy, Shane, our Black GSD is 13 and going strong so he always gets hugs but, boy, do I miss Jake :-( :hug:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I still miss my Pyrate so much. Even loving Raina doesn't take away the empty spot in my heart. He was and always will be my heart dog.


----------



## mygsdgypsy (Jul 20, 2012)

*Life is just nor will ever be the same without my girl*










Everyday I miss her, i miss everything about her


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

My Maddie girl.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I miss Riley so much. He passed to soon.  Nov. 2012 - August 2013)




























I can't look at his picture without sobbing. I don't think I'll ever get over the pain of losing him.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

*The Four Amigas*

The Four Amigas. All are gone now. I miss them all terribly. http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee52/Wetdog_02/CopyofTheFourAmigas--AudryRigaEnkaDixie.jpg


L-R Audry(Weimaraner) Riga(GSD) Enka (Weimaraner) Dixie (GSD)


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My Hanah
















Ike























Ike with Axel(a foster dog, who I nearly failed with. He passed away suddenly earlier this year from a brain tumor.)


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Avery <3








Everyday I miss cuddling with this boy.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Avery was only 4 when I lost him in May this year.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

OSCAR: Feb 2002 - March 2012 Fierce defender of my car, best jogging companion. This photo was taken not long before arthritis in his spine crippled him


----------



## Brixton (Oct 24, 2014)

*Jersey*

My beloved companion Jersey died at the end of September 2014.
I was completely devastated. She was everything to me. I loved her so much. Even now as I am writing this, I am crying. I adopted Jersey over 4.5 years ago. She had health issues and other issues being from being abandoned etc. Jersey was my world. She had a great sense of humour and always wanted to make me laugh. She was happiness, love and joy.

She died from kidney failure. She was on prednisone for over 1 year due to extreme health complications. I would have done anything to have her live. She died a few months before her 6th birthday.

Jersey, RIP. I love you forever and more. You will always be in my heart and I shall treasure you forever.


----------



## CheyCher (Sep 26, 2014)

RIP Cheyenne - passed away in her sleep this summer. She will never be forgotten.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

I miss my boy Cocoa, who passed 2 months shy of his 13th birthday. He will always be in my heart.


----------



## Hercules2013 (Dec 11, 2014)

Not a GSD but I so miss my Molly girl.She passed a little over a year ago from leukemia.We did everything we could and I would have done anything to help my baby girl.Ill stop now before I start crying


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

I forget how to post a pic ugh...


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Love My Puppers! Photo by Gyggles1 | Photobucket


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

They are all gone now. We lost the last one Buddy this year. I miss them all so much.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

It will be 3 years Dec 30th so I thought I post mine today 

Peace to all that a GSD or other pet brings even when our best pals leave us, we still find them near at times


----------

